# Aggressive Vz please help!



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

My Vz Bo Diddley is 4 yrs old he has 2 sisters a **** dog "Harley" & Jade the Boxer they all get along but when he was younger he would hump the girls and everything that moved. he was timid and didn't dare to wonder into the woods. His Vet told us the his life would be better if we had him fixed. I didn't plan to get him fixed because the girls are fixed and we did not plan to breed him so why? but the vet said he would have a longer quality of life. So Bo was fixed and since then going on 3 years he is very aggressive, does not like any people and has to be restrained in the car seat when going out and will be very vocal if Dad anyone plans to ever enter the living room. My husband & 3 teens are afraid that he will bite... He has snapped at all of them except me.

We were kicked out of training/obedience classes because of his aggressiveness. he is perfectly obedient at home with me and only me!
What next???


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would recommend to speak with dog trainers on behavior modification. Your dog has become so attached to you that he probably lost a bit of confidence on his own and with other people. He needs to be engaged and involved in some other activities with other members of your family.

Perhaps look into (after behavior modification) agility and hunt training or even CGC and theraphy work to get exposed to people and other dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vet really needs to rule out some medical issues, that can lead to aggression in dogs. Hypothyroidism in one of them. 
If no medical problem can be found, you might want to consider contacting Larry Krohn. He's in your state, and works with aggressive dogs. 

Most obedience classes are not set up to deal with aggression. Plus it's for behaviorist, and trainers that specialize in it.


Edited to add link.

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/8_6/features/Dogs-With-Hypothyroidism_15723-1.html


----------

